# Steven Price's Music in the Netflix Series "Our Planet"



## ReelToLogic (Apr 13, 2019)

My wife and I started watching the Netflix series "Our Planet". Not only is the imagery and cinematography absolutely incredible (we kept saying "how did they get that shot!?"), the music by Steven Price is also fantastic. It matches the tone of each scene perfectly and is so enjoyable to listen to. What an incredible composer!

Some of the music is on YouTube; .


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 14, 2019)

Just watched episode 1 yesterday. While I could have lived without the Ellie Goulding collab over the closing credits, I agree about the score. Thought Price's work was terrific, and in truth better than the last few BBC big series, who used Bleeding Fingers. It felt less self-consciously epic all the time, there was a better range, actually a bit of a return to past glories imo. Terrific recording too.

Oh, and the show itself was excellent, a near-perfect balance of wonder, joy, comedy and not pulling any punches when it comes to how humans are destroying it all.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 7, 2019)

Loved the soundtrack, absolutely disliked that credits song it was so out of place.
Every time one episode ended and those vocals came in... it was grating. Could not wait for netflix to automatically skip to the next episode fast enough.


----------

